# How usable is an EVF?



## untenchicken (Feb 10, 2015)

I couldn't resist pre-ordering the "Eos M3 with EVF kit" from Amazon here in Japan, especially since they give away the EVF practically for free (well, Yen 3.000 to be exact)
I never peeked through an EVF though and cannot imagine how much I will like it or hate it. 
And although many (most?) on this forum seem to be handling DSLR's most of the time, I was wondering if any of you do have experience using Canon's EVF and would be so kind as to give me an idea of how 'happy' I will be putting it on my M3?

Cheers!


----------



## vjlex (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm a little curious about this too. A lot of people seem to be diehard for an EVF. I've never used one before, so I have a hard time imagining it being that much different from the standard optical view finder (?). I use both a DSLR and a P&S. With the DSLR I use the viewfinder when I shoot, but with the IXY/Elph there is no viewfinder and I don't miss it. The screen is more than enough for me to frame my shots. I imagine I'll feel the same about the M3 since I'm viewing it more as an IXY/Elph upgrade with some pro benefits (EF lenses) rather than a DSLR replacement. I'm especially looking forward to using the tilt screen with my macro lens.



untenchicken said:


> I couldn't resist pre-ordering the "Eos M3 with EVF kit" from Amazon here in Japan, especially since they give away the EVF practically for free (well, Yen 3.000 to be exact)



By the way, I'm thinking about pre-ordering myself but still trying to hold off for at least one review or sample pictures to confirm what I already suspect. Does Amazon.co.jp charge you immediately, or do they wait until it is actually available?


----------



## rs (Feb 10, 2015)

I have no hands on with the Canon EVF, but it should offer advantages over the rear LCD such as greater stability when the camera/EVF is up to your eye, a higher resolution, and from the perception point of view, a larger display.

However, I personally find that all EVF's appear to have much more lag than rear screens, and I'm pretty sure that's due to what my expectations are - when I use a rear LCD, I'm used to laggy displays, and it's almost expected. However, a viewfinder is immersive, and becomes you're entire field of view. If that has any lag on it at all, it becomes a big deal to me.

All said and done, I'd still prefer an EVF over no VF at all.


----------



## untenchicken (Feb 10, 2015)

shunsai said:


> I'm a little curious about this too. A lot of people seem to be diehard for an EVF. I've never used one before, so I have a hard time imagining it being that much different from the standard optical view finder (?). I use both a DSLR and a P&S. With the DSLR I use the viewfinder when I shoot, but with the IXY/Elph there is no viewfinder and I don't miss it. The screen is more than enough for me to frame my shots. I imagine I'll feel the same about the M3 since I'm viewing it more as an IXY/Elph upgrade with some pro benefits (EF lenses) rather than a DSLR replacement. I'm especially looking forward to using the tilt screen with my macro lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, actually in cases where they (Amazon) cannot deliver immediately, they don't take your money until they ship. 
And since the release date for the m3 is mentioned as March 31st, you can always change your mind before that and cancel!

But the safest way to order something officially from Amazon while still being in control of your money is to select the - pay at "convinie store" option - this let's you print out an invoice with barcode which you take to your local 7_11 for example and pay cash there (this only for Japan of course). In this case, if you change your mind about getting something, or if your wife found out and you will have hell to pay if you proceed with your folley, you can still escape parting with your Yen by just not going through with paying the invoice thingie and Amazon will automatically cancel your order after not receiving your money within a week!

Also, Shunsai, this kit (m3 + evf) price is soooooo seductive, I am worried it might go up after a certain number of pre-orders are received, so......................

Though decisions, though decisions!!!! ;D


----------



## martti (Feb 10, 2015)

On the Sony a6000 the EVF is very good. In fact you realize it is an EVF only because the view stops for 2 seconds when you take a photo. Reality takes a pause. Does Canon match it? I have my doubts.


----------



## untenchicken (Feb 10, 2015)

rs said:


> All said and done, I'd still prefer an EVF over no VF at all.




Thanks rs!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2015)

untenchicken said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > All said and done, I'd still prefer an EVF over no VF at all.
> ...



I think that is how I'd rate one ... better than nothing.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 10, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> untenchicken said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...


Me, too. I'd like to know how the Canon EVF works out, but it's definitely something I wish the M had when I'm out in the bright light.


----------



## LDS (Feb 10, 2015)

martti said:


> Does Canon match it? I have my doubts.



I don't believe the companies making micro LCDs are that many...


----------



## JimS (Feb 11, 2015)

*Compared to what? the LCD display? an optical viewfinder?*

Compared to the LCD display: I find all the LCD displays I have seen on cameras can become unusable or very hard to use in bright sunlight, and I shoot most of my photos outdoors.

I also agree that with an EVF, one can hold the camera closer to your eye and in a more stable position. If you need reading glasses, then one has to hold the LCD display even further away.

Compared to an Optical viewfinder -- it depends on the optical viewfinder. Some of the optical viewfinders are tiny. EVFs may be bigger and and have the additional advantage of conveying a lot more information.

Previously, EVFs had lag effects, particularly if one was trying to track quick moving objects. The newer EVFs, like the one on the Panasonic DMC-FZ1000 are very nice indeed and a vast improvement over older EVFs. I am hoping the Canon EVF is good since I ordered the M-3 kit with the EVF from Amazon Japan yesterday.


----------



## JimS (Feb 11, 2015)

*The owner/reviewers at B&H Photo like the EVF*

The reviewers all used it on the Canon G1X Mark II, but there comments bode well for its use on the M-3


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1030434-REG/canon_9555b001_evf_dc1_electronic_viewfinder_for.html


----------



## untenchicken (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! Looking very much forward to my m3 and evf!


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 11, 2015)

I have some experience with evf on a sony a7. It's a nice thing to have when the sun is bright. Also you can review pictures in the evf. Again, quite handy when ambient light is too bright to look at LCD. 

In low light conditions evf is grainy and slow and to me useless. So evf has some pros and cons.


----------



## Mr1Dx (Feb 11, 2015)

Usebale on A7s


----------



## martti (Feb 11, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I have some experience with evf on a sony a7. It's a nice thing to have when the sun is bright. Also you can review pictures in the evf. Again, quite handy when ambient light is too bright to look at LCD.
> 
> In low light conditions evf is grainy and slow and to me useless. So evf has some pros and cons.



...and when it gets really dark you cannot even find the frigging camera let alone know what it is pointing at.


----------



## smozes (Feb 11, 2015)

What I'd like to hear is how it's practically used on the camera. Do they carry it like portable flash, choosing when to mount it on an outing (say, on sunny day hikes), or just bring it along and mount it as needed and take it off? Is it cumbersome to have mounted on the camera and quickly bring it to eye level? How about fitting the camera with it in a bag?

I also can't help thinking that there was a design decision like "selfie or EVF?" and the selfie won.


----------

